# 12th Annual Antique & Classic Bicycle, Motorbike and Motorscooter Show & Swap Meet



## bob_motorbike (Jun 8, 2020)

Thursday through Saturday, September 10,11, and12, 2020 at The Hartville MarketPlace, state route 619 in Hartville, Ohio. Out Of Production Motorbikes, Motor Scooters and Classic Bicycles Welcome (No Judging) Open To The Public No Admission Charge Each vendor or on-site camping space (no hookups 12'x30', $10 for duration of show.  For information contact Jack Burns 330-571-3217(cell, Bob Hirschfelt at 330-699-9798, or Jim Christner at 330-608-2802(cell),


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 4, 2020)

Still on
Next Week


----------

